# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  Rootkit Unhooker 4 версия есть но в паблик она не пойдет

## Ego1st

ну вообще уже 4 версия есть но в паблик она не пойдет..  
жалко EvilPhantasy в паблик не хочет выкладывать больше..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

> ну вообще уже 4 версия есть но в паблик она не пойдет..  
> жалко EvilPhantasy в паблик не хочет выкладывать больше..


По моему это не правильно, чем больше людей скачают - тем больше станет популярной, больше багов найдут.

Странно, что написано что поддерживает Vista . Я помню как было написано, что виста поддерживаться не будет  :Wink:

----------


## Ego1st

ну как бы подробнее тут можно почитать.. 

http://rootkits.ru/viewtopic.php?id=116&p=1

----------


## Geser

Причин не понял. Типа я крут, всё на свете знаю а другим не расскажу. Глупость.

----------


## Surfer

Я попробую предположить, хотя дело не моё.

Автор любит называть всё и вся "кг/ам". Почитайте статью, где он хвалит себя, а все остальные видите-ли в антируткитах "кг/ам".

Так вот, если 4.0 будет в паблике, думаю она превратится через небольшой промежуток времени в точно такой же "кг/ам" антируткит. Сами знаете как всё быстро обходится, ломается, вскрывается и т.д.

----------


## Muffler

Я вот никак непойму, зачем так PR-ить проэкт который закрывается...?

----------


## Ego1st

проэкт не закрываеться его просто не будет в паблике, да и где вы PR видите?

----------


## Geser

> проэкт не закрываеться его просто не будет в паблике


А смысл в чем? Рассказывать всем мол "я немерянно крут и написал мегакрутой антируткит, но никому его не покажу"?
Напоминает анекдот про неуловимого Джо, которого никто не ловит потому что он никому не нужен.

----------


## Ego1st

да кому он рассказывает я не пойму.. 
где ссылку в студию, Geser а пока извени словоблюдие...

----------


## Geser

> да кому он рассказывает я не пойму.. 
> где ссылку в студию, Geser а пока извени словоблюдие...


По ссылке выше



> 3/ Инет завален кг/ам антируткитами. Теперь их пишут все, кто только только может кАмпелировать


Типа, не оценили по достоинству его мегатворение. В ответ он на всех обиделся и ушел в подполье. Типа всем теперь рвать на себе волосы и рыдать  :Smiley:

----------


## Ego1st

> По ссылке выше


Это называеться PR, называеться мега крут?




> Типа, не оценили по достоинству его мегатворение. В ответ он на всех обиделся и ушел в подполье. Типа всем теперь рвать на себе волосы и рыдать


может вы что-то путаете, во перввых это я задал вопрос и он на него отвечал..
во вторых я сним согласен в том что куча кг\ам антируткитов..




> типа всем теперь рвать на себе волосы и рыдать


опять же пустые слова, я там таких слов и строк неувидел.. 
даже подтекста такого нету.. 

интересно с каких пор это стало пиаром? 
вот это пиар http://www.securitylab.ru/search/ind...ky&s.x=0&s.y=0 и это тоже пиар http://www.securitylab.ru/search/ind...ymantec&where= а также это http://www.securitylab.ru/search/ind...re=iblock_news, а то что там это так вопрос ответ и все..

----------


## n0name

гыгы. в 4.0 есть несколько новых интересных фишек. а про то что автар боится что обойдут его рку, то имхо бред. назовите хотя бы штуки 3 малвар которые не ловятся рку 3.7?

----------


## Muffler

> да кому он рассказывает я не пойму..


Зайдите на:
rootkit.com, rootkits.ru, rku.nm.ru - постоянные разговоры, выкладывание скриншотов и т. д.




> проэкт не закрываеться его просто не будет в паблике


Хе-хе...
Для меня, для этого сайта, и для всех остальных(кроме ~10 избраных) - проэкт закрывается...

----------


## Twister

> Типа, не оценили по достоинству его мегатворение


Гм... Кто хоть малость разбирается в ядре, тот оценил. И использует. Даже Хугланд в своей книжице упомянул RkU, как один из лучших антируткитов.



> А смысл в чем? Рассказывать всем мол "я немерянно крут и написал мегакрутой антируткит, но никому его не покажу"?


Приватная версия создается, в первую очередь, для внутреннего использования командой создателей. Того, что есть на паблике, должно хватить народу.



> Автор любит называть всё и вся "кг/ам". Почитайте статью, где он хвалит себя, а все остальные видите-ли в антируткитах "кг/ам".


Может быть его тон немного надменный, но скажите, где он соврал?



> Так вот, если 4.0 будет в паблике, думаю она превратится через небольшой промежуток времени в точно такой же "кг/ам" антируткит


От куда такие выводы? Если хоть немного пошевелить серыми клеточками, то станет ясно, что дело так не повернется. Хотя бы потому, что RkU прошел путь до третей версии не превратившись в кг/ам.



> Сами знаете как всё быстро обходится, ломается, вскрывается и т.д.


На данный момент мне известен лишь один юзермодный способ убить RkU, но и тот не дает 100% гарантии. В RkU, на сегодняшний день, используется одна из лучших защит, типа self-protection. Сравните, для примера, с другими антируткитами.

----------


## Muffler

> Приватная версия создается, в первую очередь, для внутреннего использования командой создателей. Того, что есть на паблике, должно хватить народу.


Зачем её так PR-ить????

----------


## Twister

> Зайдите на:
> rootkit.com, rootkits.ru, rku.nm.ru - постоянные разговоры, выкладывание скриншотов и т. д.


Да уж... какие разговоры? О функционале? Скриншоты... Скриншоты чего? ListView и четырех кнопок?
Батенька, у меня создается впечатление, что вы совсем "не в теме".
Просто достал выпендреж малолетних умников - обосрать что-то мы все горазды. А какие реальные аргументы вы приведете против RkU?

----------


## Twister

> Зачем её так PR-ить????


Ты путаешь ноты. Пиар и разговоры - разные вещи.

----------


## Muffler

> А какие реальные аргументы вы приведете против RkU?


У вас что параноя? Можете успокоится на rku здесь никто не наежает.




> Пиар и разговоры - разные вещи.


Зачем столько разговоров о проэкте который закрывается?

----------


## Geser

Лично я вижу 2 реальных причины не выкладывать программу в публичное пользование.
1. Программа становится коммерческой.
2. Программа является внутренним инструмантом коммерческой фирмы.
Насколько я понимаю ни первое ни второе не имеет места быть. А всё остальное либо выпендрёжь либо PR ход.

P.S. В принципе мне это совершенно паралельно. просто нужно чем-то время занять пока симуляция бежит.  :Smiley:

----------


## Twister

> Зачем столько разговоров о проэкте который закрывается?


Да уж... Объясни мне:
С чего ты взял, что проект закрывается? Багфиксы третей версии будут постепенно выходить...
А говорят потому, что интересно. Не было бы интересно, не говорили бы. Даже товарищам из Dr.Web интересно, что же там такого в приватной версии. Я, конечно, особого смысла в сокрытии этой ифы не вижу (что толку - инфа есть, но проги-то нету) и с удовольствием бы ей поделился... но только с разрешения авторов, ибо дал слово.

----------


## Muffler

> С чего ты взял, что проект закрывается?


По словам автора(помоему на rootkit.com) поддержка тройки будет прекращена...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

> По словам автора(помоему на rootkit.com) поддержка тройки будет прекращена...


пост номер 14 читай на rootkit.ru

----------


## Numb

> Да уж... какие разговоры? О функционале? Скриншоты... Скриншоты чего? ListView и четырех кнопок?
> Батенька, у меня создается впечатление, что вы совсем "не в теме".
> Просто достал выпендреж малолетних умников - обосрать что-то мы все горазды. А какие реальные аргументы вы приведете против RkU?


  На данном конкретном форуме никто не "обсирал", как вы изволили выразиться, RkU , наоборот, если посмотреть раздел "Помогите", данный антируткит довольно часто рекомендовался хелперами, как средство дополнительной диагностики (по-моему, единственный из всех перечисленных в разделе "Антируткиты" программ). Аргументы ПРОТИВ тут никто и не пытался приводить, наоборот, все задают один вопрос: "По какой причине полезная, по общему мнению, программа прекращает свое существование". Ответ: "А, потому, что достали" - тоже вполне себе ответ, в конце концов, разработчики данного продукта в своем праве и никаких объяснений давать не обязаны. Лично *EvilPhantasy* - респект хотя бы за то, что он некоторое время здесь давал оперативные и профессиональные ответы на вопросы по RkU , а для администрации форума есть предложение - перенести обсуждение новости о прекращении паблик релизов RkU в отдельную тему, а то совсем в оффтоп уходим.

----------


## Muffler

> пост номер 14 читай на rootkit.ru


Ладно, время покажет для чего это всё...
Темболее как сказал один из авторов rku:




> Наиболее достойные вещи типа айсворда и гмера ещё продолжаются релизиться

----------


## Surfer

http://rku.nm.ru/z00.html и в миниобзоре "инвизибл варс" поносится и гмер и айссворд и авз. Хотя, они полезного для людей сделали больше(как минимум на вирусинфо), нежели сама rku. Я не против самой программы, но надменность автора раздражает.

----------


## taloran

> и в миниобзоре "инвизибл варс" поносится и гмер и айссворд и авз


Странно, может я чего-то пропустил, посколько читал месяца 2,5 назад этот обзор....
По поводу  Gmer'a  сказано вполне адекватно, и где это он много сделал полезного? Случаем не здесь http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=6261?=))
Про IceSword  нечего огульного не говорилось 



> Легендарный IceSword. Он является очень старым проектом, и до
> сих пор не потерял свою актуальность.





> Резюмируя все вышесказанное – IceSword любопытен и по-
> прежнему может с успехом применяться для детектирования и в
> некоторых случаях сноса руткитов.
> Вердикт: Один из немногочисленных интересных антируткитов.


А где критикуется AVZ? В обзоре  об  этом не упоминается...
 Насколько я помню в одном из топиков про  AVZ  более старых версий   было что-то такое и всё...
Потом  автор   и себя чрезмерно не нахваливает, с иронией упомная о багах и о том, что професcионалам ничего не страшно =)...



> но надменность автора раздражает.


В чём-то да, надменность  присутствует. И конечно, многим  это может не понравиться в разной степени ( меня например одно высказывание тоже не особо порадовало)...
Но с   другой стороны  это всего лишь стиль автора, эдакий саркастично-сатирический  подход =))

----------


## L1s14hka

> Странно, что написано что поддерживает Vista . Я помню как было написано, что виста поддерживаться не будет


Виста поддерживается. Писалось про x64.




> Я вот никак непойму, зачем так PR-ить проэкт который закрывается...?


Ну так и не пиарь. Целую ветку отдельную создали для разговоров не о чем и прочего флуда.




> Я попробую предположить, хотя дело не моё.
> 
> Автор любит называть всё и вся "кг/ам". Почитайте статью, где он хвалит себя, а все остальные видите-ли в антируткитах "кг/ам".
> 
> Так вот, если 4.0 будет в паблике, думаю она превратится через небольшой промежуток времени в точно такой же "кг/ам" антируткит. Сами знаете как всё быстро обходится, ломается, вскрывается и т.д.


Только никому не говори больше такого, чтоб не сильно смеялись. Я тебе дам шифрованный винрар архив с длиной пароля в 100 символов и посмотрю как ты его быстро "вскроешь", "взломаешь". Если не в теме - так и не флуди.




> rootkit.com, rootkits.ru, rku.nm.ru - постоянные разговоры, выкладывание скриншотов и т. д.


Где? rootkit.com - пусто, тема только о дефейсе сайтов скрипт-кидесами из unl0ck. Ни капли пиара 4.

rootkits.ru - официальный трид поддержки рку. Ни слова о пиаре 4, до сегодняшнего дня, пока вы сами не начали флудить не по-детски.

rku.nm.ru - скромное сообщение о релизе бета версии, исключительно для бывших и нынешних тиммейтов с которыми нет прямых контактов.




> По словам автора(помоему на rootkit.com) поддержка тройки будет прекращена...


Развитие тройки, а не выпуск багфиксов.

Muffler за свои слова надо отвечать.




> Насколько я понимаю ни первое ни второе не имеет места быть. А всё остальное либо выпендрёжь либо PR ход.


Программа является частной собственностью авторов. Что они хотят с ней делать, то они и делают. И это не мягко говоря грубо выражаясь не твое дело.
Кто тут выпендривается, так это ты сотоварищи.




> http://rku.nm.ru/z00.html и в миниобзоре "инвизибл варс" поносится и гмер и айссворд и авз. Хотя, они полезного для людей сделали больше(как минимум на вирусинфо), нежели сама rku. Я не против самой программы, но надменность автора раздражает.


Гмер - полнейшеее кг/ам, абсолютно согласен с EP_X0FF, IceSword использовался нами долгое время, и нигде особо не поноситься. Про авз я не нашел ни строчки, хоть убей. Если тебя раздражает надменность автора то это твои сексуальные проблемы.

А в тебе лично меня раздражает претенциозность и полная некомпетентность твоих постов, как тут, так и на rootkits.ru.

----------


## Eraser

старая как мир ошибка - не показывай людям то, чего не дашь.

----------


## Surfer

L1s14hka чё-то про пароль рар нефтему явно.
Про авз - читал страницами раньше про то, что Зайцев воровал чей-то код, что авз неловит или криво ловит кернел-мод руткиты и ещё много чего было.
А то, что в рку (и вообще в "антируткитах" так называемых) наикривейший сканер адс, который в лоб не видит драйвер тестового руткита (при том вашего же анриала или других) это нормально наверно. Тобишь неактивный, но спрятаный он не палился никем кроме винхекса, замечательно.

Дальше - что не понравилось на руткитс.ру ? У меня там 3 или 5 сообщений, больше я туда не заходил. Не думаю что это могло вызвать раздражение. Или там только боги и мастера клинка общяются ? Не заметил..

Мне лично все эти дополнительные утилиты что авз, что рку и что-либо ещё до лампочки, пусть народу помогают. (Обычно вычащял раньше горами всякую нечисть, из-за того, что блондинистая секретарша позапускала файлов всяких а-ля "Вадим.exe" или какой-нибудь "отдыхаем.exe" =)))). В общем руки и голова всегда на первом месте.

ЗЫ оказывается тут все рухнули с дуба, фуфлогоны и тупые. =)) Кроме аффтароф рку естественно, они непризнанные Эйншетйны современного мира.

ЗЫЫ это ещё не всё, после прочтения http://www.rootkits.ru/viewtopic.php?pid=2550#p2550
оказывается вирусинфо "кг/ам"-форум. Советую лисичке и всей вашей компании мировых гениев лечиться от этой фразы "ниачОм". Тут по крайней мере людей уважают и помогают им боротся со всякой нечестью, а не лясы точат.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Так-с. Господа, прошу вернуться к конкретике. Ещё пару постов выяснения отношений и потру часть постов. *L1s14hka* Ваше высказывание на форуме rootkits вызывает удивление, а особенно высказывание камрада *Twister* 


> Честно говоря - достали малолетние критики, ни хрена не понимающие в теме.


Вы и Ваша компания не истина в последней инстанции или там все у вас спецы с мировыми именами? Ваши слова в сторону вирусинфо мне напоминают пук против ветра  :Smiley:  Взрослые люди так себя не ведут.

----------


## taloran

> Про авз - читал страницами раньше про то, что Зайцев воровал чей-то код, что авз неловит или криво ловит кернел-мод руткиты и ещё много чего было.


Разве страницами?
Про kernel-mode  припоминаю ( видел), а вот насчёт "много" не встречал...



> Мне лично все эти дополнительные утилиты что авз, что рку и что-либо ещё до лампочки, пусть народу помогают. (Обычно вычащял раньше горами всякую нечисть, из-за того, что блондинистая секретарша позапускала файлов всяких а-ля "Вадим.exe" или какой-нибудь "отдыхаем.exe" =)))).


Замечательно=))... Значит все, кто ими пользуется - домохозяйки и ламеры, которые  вынуждены ими пользоватся  для выявления малвары  :Cheesy:  ?
Или все поголовно сидят на ВМ, на других ОС  и  т.д.? 



> В общем руки и голова всегда на первом месте.


A никто и не сомневается и тем более не спорит. Просто  помимо всего этого инструменты тоже немаловажны =)




> после прочтения http://www.rootkits.ru/viewtopic.php?pid=2550#p2550 оказывается вирусинфо "кг/ам"-форум.


А вот это  уже  крайности пошли. 
*L1s14hka*, зачем сразу утрировать?


Имхо  весь сыр-бор  разгорелся  из-за возникшего недопонимания, а дальше пошло-поeхало...

----------

